# Paintless dent removal at Cutter?



## jblackburn (Feb 9, 2002)

Hello Jon,

I have managed to get a few door dings since I got my 330ci a year and half ago. I remember reading that Cutter had someone doing paintless dent removal at Bimmerfest. Does someone come to Cutter and do this all the time? I would prefer to have this done by someone that does it on BMWs all the time and I don't think I will find that in San Luis Obispo. I plan on driving down to Orange County on Friday morning and this will put me within 100 feet of Cutter Motors. Would it be possible to schedule an appointment for this? Who should I call? How long would it take? Thanks for you help.

Joe Blackburn


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for writing.

You know, Rick Seidman, Owner/Proprietor of 
"DentMasters" is our guy, and he just so happens to live
in SLO...



Email Rick Here

Hope this helps,
--Jon


----------



## jblackburn (Feb 9, 2002)

*Rick did a great job!*

Hello Jon,

Thanks for the recommendation. Rick did a wonderful job on my car. I had two dents on the driver door and one on the rear quarter panel. Rick completly removed one dent on the door and the other on the quarter panel. A dent on the lower door was just above the "flange" and was blocked by mastic. Rick got 75% of that dent out. I am so much happier about driving the car. As a side bonus, we found my rattle that has been driving me nuts for the last year. I would recommend Rick to anyone near the Central Coast of California for dent removal. He was extremely professional and didn't give up on the extremely difficult lower dent.

Joe


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Rick did a great job!*



jblackburn said:


> *Hello Jon,
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Rick did a wonderful job on my car. I had two dents on the driver door and one on the rear quarter panel. Rick completly removed one dent on the door and the other on the quarter panel. A dent on the lower door was just above the "flange" and was blocked by mastic. Rick got 75% of that dent out. I am so much happier about driving the car. As a side bonus, we found my rattle that has been driving me nuts for the last year. I would recommend Rick to anyone near the Central Coast of California for dent removal. He was extremely professional and didn't give up on the extremely difficult lower dent.
> 
> Joe *


I am so elated to hear that Joe...

My heart soars like an Eagle!


----------

